# Annual coffee expenditure



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

I had a bit of spare time today so I thought I would go through my Has Bean orders to figure out how much I sent on the last 12 months. Total came to £399.85 and that's without the hardware costs (Silvia, jugs, tampers, etc)

Would be interesting to see why the average spend is


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I haven't kept an accurate tally, but spend around £50-£60 each month on green beans. Over the course of the year I've accumulated a bit of a reserve, so I reckon what I'm consuming is costing me less that. Seems to work out at under £2 a day - a pretty cheap vice!


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I get through a bag a week so lets say for arguments sake it's £5 per bag x 52 weeks = £260

Certainly works at as one of the cheaper things I enjoy.


----------



## wastedhours (Jan 2, 2012)

As above, I too get through about a bag a week, so it probably hits a similar tally of £250-260. I get most of mine from shops though, but will start with the online sellers this year, so would expect it to be pushed up by postage costs etc.


----------



## sicknote (Sep 5, 2011)

Roughly somewhere between 90-100 250g bags a year. So including delivery around £550.


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

Lol

Consensus seems to be that we all enjoy excellent coffee all week long for a similar price to a single cup of hot milk (i say that as i cant quite confirm the presence of any coffee in their drinks) from Starbucks that the masses 'indulge' in


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Naah, cup for cup it's less than a quarter of the cost.. it's just that people on here buy lots of different coffees, more than SB customers I'd say.


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 19, 2011)

It would really be worth you guys getting a roaster. I've spent £147 on 19kg of green beans a couple of weeks back and they'll easily do me the year. Awesome coffee and cheap. I'd not roasted any coffee since we moved house a couple of years ago so I was buying square mile and spending £20-£30 a week. That's a whopping £1040 - £1560 per year!


----------



## sicknote (Sep 5, 2011)

Chris, I noticed on another thread you had bought 19kg of green beans. Is it difficult to come up with something decent?


----------



## drk (Nov 22, 2011)

It seems pretty standard for me to go through about 400g of coffee a week. But then I go to North Tea Power once a week and that includes cake. Then when I go up to Edinburgh on a weekend I'll go to 2-3 coffee shops then! Other half in tow for her flat white....... eeek s**t loads of money!


----------



## drk (Nov 22, 2011)

oh.....n I forgot that I bought a single hole wand tip for my Pavoni and a Le Creuset espresso cup today!


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 19, 2011)

sicknote said:


> Chris, I noticed on another thread you had bought 19kg of green beans. Is it difficult to come up with something decent?


Im not sure what your asking. How do you mean? Are you asking is it difficult to create some decent coffee from the greens?


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

drk said:


> But then I go to North Tea Power once a week and that includes cake.


Hey drk. Is north tea power good then? I still haven't got around to visiting them as yet


----------



## sicknote (Sep 5, 2011)

ChrisP said:


> Im not sure what your asking. How do you mean? Are you asking is it difficult to create some decent coffee from the greens?


Yeah that's what I'm asking. Taking into account roasting profiles, blends, etc.


----------

